# Homeschool Ideas?



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok I need help. 

My stepsons mom is homeschooling him. If you would call it that. She sits him in a corner and tells him to learn. We have supplied her with textbooks I bought from half.com and other sources. She doesn't want to do the work. So what do I do? I suggested to her Connectionacademy.com. From what I understand all she would have to do is drive him somewhere to get tested yearly. She doesn't like that. It would be to much of a buredin on her and makeing sure he wakes up and is online by 8am monday - friday, is also to hard. She has asked me to "do the work for her" by finding something else again. When my stepson did go to public school she would not help him with his school work. Our custody battle is not going through yet, it won't till end of summer. I am so lost. Sorry but I needed to vent and get other opnions. Are there other similar free programs out there. It has to be free, or close to it, bc she won't pay for it.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

How old is your stepson? The older the child, generally, the more self-taught materials are available. Why isn't he in a classroom? Is he wanting to learn, and would he work independently?

However, I have to say, you shouldn't say his mom is "homeschooling" him. What she's doing is neglecting him. Seriously. This is the type of situation which gives homeschooling a bad name. I sure hope it won't last long.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

His mom pulled him out of sixth grade, after the first nine weeks, this year. It was to hard for her to make sure he got up for school on time, if he woke up late, she wouldn't take him to school. "Homeschooling" is her way of making herself look better. In indiana this is legal, the only homeschooling law is you are required to keep attendance records. The lawyer even said she can do this. There are no laws that checks her teaching him. 

My stepson likes her homeschooling because he gets to play xbox and cook. She considers it educational. Cooking could be, but not for what he needs to learn. His xbox games are fighting games. He has a half sister who is 4 his mom does the same for her. His half sister doesn't know colors or correct language. We are having a problem getting custody of him bc he wants to live with her, what kid wants to have to learn when they can do whatever they want. 

Is there any other way I can help with his education and posibly set his sister up for a better chance at an eduaction? It breaks my heart to see this. His mom is setting him (and the little girl) up for a very difficult life. So if there is any way possible I can *please*let me know. 

The Connecation Academy I thought would be good bc she would have to do so little. Is there other programs similar to this? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Kinderfeld, unfortunately I don't think it matters what kind of curriculum you get for him. It's just not going to work unless (1) she's involved and makes him do it or (2) you have custody and oversee it.

It must be very frustrating for you. The situation frustrates me, too, because this is the kind of garbage that gives all of us other homeschoolers a bad name.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

kinderfeld said:


> Ok I need help.
> 
> My stepsons mom is homeschooling him. If you would call it that. She sits him in a corner and tells him to learn. We have supplied her with textbooks I bought from half.com and other sources.
> 
> Sorry but I needed to vent and get other opinions. Are there other similar free programs out there. It has to be free, or close to it, bc she won't pay for it.


It's not your son. You don't make decisions on his education. Pray for them, and leave it alone. If your husband, his dad, has an issue, then let him discuss it with the boy's Mom. You stay out of it.

I will assure you that kids can learn without textbooks and canned curriculum. I have 4, all went to college, or are still going. And they used very, very few textbooks all the years we homeschooled, maybe 5-6 total for all those years. And thats 4kids x12yrs each. Kids actually learn from computers and real books rather than textbooks, and grow up to productive lives. I can assure you, as a parent that his Mom doesn't want to support the boy all her life. It's in her best interest to encourage him to learn things as he grows. And it's not your business. Sorry to sound harsh, but it's true.

I would suggest you read Moore's book on growing without schooling. Wonderful advice in all Dr. Moores books.

And, just so you know, homeschooling is not "school at home". It looks different. And the results are astounding. If you learned more about it, you might not be so upset. But when everything is said and done, this is not your child, and not your business. I say the same thing to grandparents all the time, so believe me it's not because you are a step parent. This is her child. She has custody. She makes the decisions. Leave it alone.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

> It's not your son. You don't make decisions on his education. Pray for them, and leave it alone. If your husband, his dad, has an issue, then let him discuss it with the boy's Mom. You stay out of it.


I know what you are saying but this is so very hard for me to do. She calls all the time wanting me to "help" her with anything that involoves him. I don't want to cause problems between my husband, myself, and her. 

Your advice is also what my dad advised me of this morning when I was freaking out over it. 

I will check the library for Moore's book when we go Saturday. I'm sure it will help with my children as well as advice to give his mom. I have read some of James Dobson's books. Those were mostly how to raise boys, not homeschooling. 



> ...this is the kind of garbage that gives all of us other homeschoolers a bad name.


I wish I could at least help his mom, show her the right direction. It would be one less person.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Honduras Trish said:


> However, I have to say, you shouldn't say his mom is "homeschooling" him. What she's doing is neglecting him. Seriously. This is the type of situation which gives homeschooling a bad name. I sure hope it won't last long.


Homeschooling doesn't always look like schooling at home. Some people like to use a canned curriculum and set up desks and times. Others use a much more relaxed approach with child-directed learning. That what John Galt, Charlotte Mason, Dr Moore and his wife Dorothy, and others suggest as the best way to raise and teach children. I would assume you haven't seen homeschooling or its wonderful outcome on a lot of kids? It really doesn't depend on textbooks and timers. It doesn't have to look like public school for a child to be learning.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

mekasmom said:


> Homeschooling doesn't always look like schooling at home. Some people like to use a canned curriculum and set up desks and times. Others use a much more relaxed approach with child-directed learning. That what John Galt, Charlotte Mason, Dr Moore and his wife Dorothy, and others suggest as the best way to raise and teach children. I would assume you haven't seen homeschooling or its wonderful outcome on a lot of kids? It really doesn't depend on textbooks and timers. It doesn't have to look like public school for a child to be learning.


Oh, I agree. I'm actually pretty much a relaxed homeschooler myself. But a mom who can't be bothered to get her son up in the morning, and who allows him to spend much of the day playing XBox? I stick by my analysis, though with the caviat that it isn't based on first hand info, or very much info. So, I could be wrong.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice. My husband and I did discuss the stress and anxiety I was under because of the situation. It is sad to realize you can not help someone if they don't want it. My stepsons mom was here yesterday complaning again about the problems with the program. I had to walk away. Then that night I sent her an email with a list of curriculum providers you have talked about on the different dissucions. Then I proceded to tell her to do her own research and pick one based on how she teaches. Well I said it in a different manor underthe advice of my husband. Hopefully it works. :whistlin:


----------

